# Is anyone planning to get the Verizon Mifi with iPad Wifi on 10/28?



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know that several owners of wifi only ipads have mentioned that they used mifi's with their ipads. Apparently, beginning Thursday, Verizon will begin selling wifi Ipads bundled with their Mifi's with a monthly fee of $20/month and no cancellation fee for up to 1 G of data. Is anyone here planning to purchase this bundle? I know several people had expressed displeasure with AT&T. From reviews that I have read of Verizon's Mifi, people seem to feel that it is faster than Virgin Mobil's Mifi that is the same model number.
Here is the link. 
http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/splash/ipad.jsp


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not planning one as I already have a wifi model plus a jailbroken iPhone that acts as a hotspot if I really need one--I find I rarely use it that way, but it does work. Having said that, this is probably the best deal out there at this point for those who really don't want to use AT&T, or who have poor reception from AT&T in their area. Others who've used the Verizon mifi seem pleased with the performance; I don't recall reading any complaints. And 1 GB is plenty *unless* you're streaming a lot of audio or video over 3G. I had my heaviest 3G usage in over a year last month, and I still barely cracked 200 MB--including a total of eight days where it was my sole connectivity. I think most people would be fine with only 1 GB, so long as you're using wifi at home/work.

I do wonder though if Verizon will eventually get a 3G capable iPad, and if the data rate was the same, would you regret having gone this route?


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I am very pleased with the performance of my Verizon MiFi device.  I have WiFi at work and at home, but when traveling, I use  the MiFi with my iPad and my iPod Touch, and my husband uses it with his laptop.  It has worked very well everywhere we've been, coast to coast. 

It's also tiny and very lightweight, so carrying it is not an issue. I use a zippered netbook sleeve (about $15 at Office Depot) that has two small zippered pockets one the side.  One pocket holds the MiFi, and the other holds the iPad charger and camera connection pieces.

If I didn't already have both the MiFi and the iPad, I would have gone for this bundle.  The only downside is the MiFi battery only lasts 4 hours before it needs a charge, compared to 10 hours for the iPad battery -- tough if you are on the go and not near an outlet.  Before I take a long car trip, I'll have to buy a car charger for it.  (It comes with a wall charger and a USB charger, but the USB charger is useless with an iPad.)


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

BK said:


> I am very pleased with the performance of my Verizon MiFi device. I have WiFi at work and at home, but when traveling, I use the MiFi with my iPad and my iPod Touch, and my husband uses it with his laptop. It has worked very well everywhere we've been, coast to coast.
> 
> It's also tiny and very lightweight, so carrying it is not an issue. I use a zippered netbook sleeve (about $15 at Office Depot) that has two small zippered pockets one the side. One pocket holds the MiFi, and the other holds the iPad charger and camera connection pieces.
> 
> If I didn't already have both the MiFi and the iPad, I would have gone for this bundle. The only downside is the MiFi battery only lasts 4 hours before it needs a charge, compared to 10 hours for the iPad battery -- tough if you are on the go and not near an outlet. Before I take a long car trip, I'll have to buy a car charger for it. (It comes with a wall charger and a USB charger, but the USB charger is useless with an iPad.)


Is your Mifi on a monthly plan or since you only use it when you travel do you do prepaid? How much data do you typically use with it in one month?


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Is your Mifi on a monthly plan or since you only use it when you travel do you do prepaid? How much data do you typically use with it in one month?


I have an unlimited plan (no longer available, but grandfathered because I kept renewing the unlimited contract for my broadband card). The MiFi device itself was "free" with a 2-year contract @ $60/month.

I wish I knew how much data we use, but I don't know if there is a way to find out...


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, that $60.00/month is a deal killer for me. I wish there was a way to get prepaid time or pay as you go? I would be willing to pay for the mifi devise if I could just get hours when I need them (which isn't often).


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

sem said:


> Yeah, that $60.00/month is a deal killer for me. I wish there was a way to get prepaid time or pay as you go? I would be willing to pay for the mifi devise if I could just get hours when I need them (which isn't often).


According to Verizon's website , if you buy your iPad from Verizon you get the wifi iPad + the Mifi for the same price as the wifi + 3G AT&T model and you can be on a month to month plan for $20./month, You have to sign a contract but supposedly can cancel without cancellation penalty fees. BUT, if you already own an iPad and just want to use the Mifi, that rate plan is not available to you. I already have a 3G iPad, but just wanted to know what options were available. Verizon's is NOT available to me since I wouldn't be buying the iPad from them. If I wanted to use the Verizon Mifi I would have to sign up for the regular Mifi plan. The cheapest that they offer is $39.95 and it does not allow much data for that price. I guess I will be happily staying with AT&T.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm considering whether I could give up my smartphone for this deal.  I believe I'd be paying the $35 for the data plan, as I've used almost 2gb on my Blackberry this month    I do like having unlimited data on my phone though    One less thing to have on my mind.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> I'm considering whether I could give up my smartphone for this deal. I believe I'd be paying the $35 for the data plan, as I've used almost 2gb on my Blackberry this month  I do like having unlimited data on my phone though  One less thing to have on my mind.


It might be a good way for you to go, but honestly, I think you will really miss your Blackberry if you give it up for this. I love my iPad, but don't have it with me ALL of the time. I ALWAYS have my phone with me though.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sem said:


> Yeah, that $60.00/month is a deal killer for me. I wish there was a way to get prepaid time or pay as you go? I would be willing to pay for the mifi devise if I could just get hours when I need them (which isn't often).


Virgin Mobile offers a plan that you can pay $10 for 100megs or 10 days. Or $40 for "unlimited" use for 30 days, either automatically paid every month or just when you need it. That might do what you want. You do have to buy the WiFi card, though. It's $149.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> It might be a good way for you to go, but honestly, I think you will really miss your Blackberry if you give it up for this. I love my iPad, but don't have it with me ALL of the time. I ALWAYS have my phone with me though.


I tend to agree. My iPhone is just way more portable than my iPad ever will be. Even if I had a 3G iPad, I wouldn't carry it absolutely everywhere the way I do my phone. The iPad's larger size is a plus if I need to get some work done, but it's a big fat minus if I just want to use the PointInside app to locate a store within the mall, or GateGuru to locate the nearest Starbucks in the airport.

I adore my iPad, don't get me wrong, but I don't at all consider it a substitute for a smartphone.


----------

